# Wissenschaftliche Studie: Spoiler sollen Filmspaß nicht ruinieren



## Darkmoon76 (26. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wissenschaftliche Studie: Spoiler sollen Filmspaß nicht ruinieren* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Wissenschaftliche Studie: Spoiler sollen Filmspaß nicht ruinieren


----------



## PhenomTaker (26. September 2016)

"Verrät man eine Wendung direkt und ohne Umschweife, bevor diese in der Handlung passiert, dann kann dies das Erlebnis kaputt machen."
Nur genau das ist es doch fast ausschließlich der Fall, wenn es um Spoiler geht.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. September 2016)

Zumindest das erste Anschauen (und viele Filme schaue ich halt auch nur einmal) wird mir dadurch definitiv verdorben. Ich weiß noch, dass ich, bevor ich Star Wars Episode 7 gesehen habe, in nem anderen Forum einen ziemlich üblen Spoiler gelesen habe (wer den Film gesehen hat, wird vermutlich ahnen, worum es geht) ... dem Typen, der das geschrieben hat, hätte ich am liebsten den Arm aus dem Gelenk gedreht. Darüber war ich schon ziemlich sauer.


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2016)

Ich denke mal, dass es sehr stark auf die Geschichte selbst und auf die Disposition der Person zu der Geschichte ankommt. Wenn z. B. jemand die Geschichte als solche mag oder nicht, wie kompliziert die Zusammenhaenge sind und wie klar sie in der Erzaehlung dargestellt werden, all das koennen Faktoren fuer diese Experimente sein, die ueberhaupt nicht kontrolliert werden (und wohl auch nicht wirklich kontrolliert werden koennen). Statistisch gesehen mag die Studie vielleicht signifikant sein, in wie fern man jetzt aber wirklich einen Informationsgehalt fuer Einzelpersonen rausziehen kann ist mMn fraglich. Das ist im allgemeinen ein grosses Problem, dsas ich selbst mit gut ausgefuehrten psychologischen Studien habe (und diese hier scheint mir zumindest auf den ersten Blick ganz ordentlich gemacht worden zu sein).

Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber, die Studie ist von 2011, wieso ist das jetzt auf einmal ne News?

Oh, und da die Original Quelle im Artikel nicht verlinkt ist, hier ist sie:
http://pss.sagepub.com/content/22/9/1152.long

Mir persoenlich machen Spoiler meistens auch nicht soooo viel aus. Aber dass ich jetzt eine Geschichte deswegen besser finden wuerde, das ist mir glaube ich noch nicht passiert.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. September 2016)

Mir haben Spoiler nie was ausgemacht, und manche treiben es da mit ihrem gepienze auch zu weit.


----------



## Enisra (26. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mir haben Spoiler nie was ausgemacht, und manche treiben es da mit ihrem gepienze auch zu weit.



naja, Spoiler würde ich schon nicht rausplaudern wollen, aber ja, wenn man so manche kommentare ließt über Artikel die eigentlich nichts Spoilern ...


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2016)

Es kommt immer auf die Art des Spoilers an. Wenn der Spoiler darin besteht, dass zB bei einem Thriller 100 Minuten lang der Täter gesucht wird und dann einer vorher erzählt, wer der Täter war und warum, dann vermiest das durchaus ggf. den ganzen Film. Erzählt man aber nur die Handlung zB des ersten Drittels in Kurzversion, dann muss das den Film nicht vermiesen, im Gegenteil: eventuell wird man nur wegen dieser Info den Film überhaupt schauen. 

Nicht ohne Grund gibt es zu Filmen ja immer auch eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Rahmenstory auf dem Cover bzw. der Website. 


Am Ende ist halt auch der Film per Se, die Optik, die Schauspieler usw. das Wichtige, denn viele haben ja auch Lieblingsfilme/Serien und schauen das mehrfach. D.h. ganz offensichtlich kann man trotzdem noch Spaß am Schauen haben, selbst wenn man das meiste schon weiß. Vor allem bei Filmen, wo es nicht ganz so wichtig ist, wie die Handlung ist, zB bei puren Actionspektakeln


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2016)

Ich kann Spoiler nicht ab wenn...

- es eine momentan bevorzugte Serie betrifft und man die Ereignisse zukünftiger Episoden nicht vorweg erfahren möchte
- es Kino-Filme betrifft auf die man Monate oder gar Jahre wartet
- Filme entweder einen dicken Mindfuck-Moment haben oder generell von Überraschungen/unvorhersehbaren Wendungen geprägt sind.

Bei allem anderen was mir zu unbekannt oder minder wichtig ist komm ich dagegen kaum ums leichte Selbst-Spoilern herum. Man muss sich ja irgendwie einen Eindruck holen ob es mit dem persönlichen Geschmack konform geht.
- 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (26. September 2016)

Drei Beispiele - drei Filme, die ich ohne Vorwissen gesehen habe:

*The Island*

_Eine futuristische Zukunftsszenerie. Der Protagonist trifft bei der Essensausgabe eine Frau. Wachen weisen die beiden aus die Richtlinien hin, sich nicht zu nahe zu kommen._
Der Zuschauer fragt sich: Was ist hier los? warum werden schon simple Interaktionen derart verboten und überwacht?
_Es gibt ein Gewinnspiel, auf eine Insel zu kommen - der letzte Ort an der Oberfläche, auf dem man nach irgendeiner globalen Katastrophe noch überleben kann._
Der Zuschauer fragt sich, wie es zu dieser Katastrophe kommen konnte, was dazu geführt hat und wieso die Insel immun dagegen ist.
_Der Protagonist entdeckt weitere Unstimmigkeiten. Ein Schmetterling, der durch einen Luftschacht von der angeblich tödlichen Umgebung der Oberfläche hereingekommen ist; brutale Taten der Wächter an der Bevölkerung und wo führen eigentlich diese Schläuche hin?_

Aus einer auf den allerersten Schein futuristischen Utopie wird nach und nach ein Albtraum, bei dem sich scheibchenweise herausstellt, daß etwas mit dieser Welt ganz und gar nicht stimmt. Dieses kontinuierliche Rätseln ist das, was den ersten Teil des Films ausmacht.

Alleine beim Lesen des Klappentextes der DVD oder der Kurzbeschreibung wird jedoch schon aufgelöst:


Spoiler



˙uǝllüɟɹǝ ʞɔǝʍz uǝɹɥɐʍ uǝɹɥı ɹǝƃɐllıǝʇzʇɐsɹǝ ǝɥɔılɥɔsuǝɯ slɐ ǝıs sıq 'uǝqǝl ǝƃuɐl os ɹnu ǝıp 'ǝuolʞ puıs ǝıs


Mit diesem Vorwissen stellt man sich die Fragen des Protagonisten allesamt gar nicht, da man schon die Antwort darauf kennt. Die ganze Suche des Protagonisten nach der Wahrheit wird damit zu einem langatmigen Warten, wann er darauf kommt.



*Code 46*
_
Code 46 ist in diesem Scifi Film ein Gesetz, das Schwangerschaften unter bestimmten Bedingungen verbietet. _

Nein das ist kein Spoiler, das ist das erste, was einem in dem Film erzählt wird.

Nun, der Film ist nach diesem Gesetz benannt, also kann man davon ausgehen, daß es auch irgendwann im Film relevant wird. Dadurch wird aber jegliche Spannung aus der Handlung vor eben jener Schwangerschaft herausgenommen. Ob es direkt zwischen den beiden Protagonisten funkt oder sie erst irgendwelche emotionalen Hürden bewältigen müssen, wird dadurch völlig uninteressant, denn man weiß ja schon, daß sie zusammen finden werden.



*From Dusk till Dawn*

Eigentlich ist jedes Wort mehr als "Das, was auf dem Fluchtversuch der Gecko Brüder aus dem Land so passiert" schon zuviel.



Spoiler



˙ǝpɹüʍ uǝddıʞ ǝıƃɹoɹǝʇʇɐlds ǝuıǝ uı ǝıʌoɯpɐoɹ ɯǝuıǝ uoʌ ɯlıɟ ɹǝp pun uǝɥɔnɐʇɟnɐ ǝɹıdɯɐʌ ɥɔılzʇöld ɐp ßɐp 'ƃunuɥɐ ǝʇsƃuıɹǝƃ ǝıp ʇɥɔıu sllɐɟuǝpǝɾ ǝʇʇɐɥ ɥɔı


Eine tolle Film Erfahrung, die man eben nur ungespoilert hat.



*Fazit: Je weniger ich über einen Film weiß, umso besser.*



Spoiler



Kopfgestellte Texte leichter lesen mit Flip


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Fazit: Je weniger ich über einen Film weiß, umso besser.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dann musst du aber nen RIESEN Haufen Filme anschauen, bei denen du dann nach ner halben Stunde erst merkst, dass das Thema echt GAR nix für dich ist ^^  Findest du das ernsthaft besser? zB The Island: was hätte man denn über den Film sagen dürfen, damit er trotzdem interessant genug ist, um ihn sich anzuschauen? Ich persönlich hatte trotz einer Kenntnis der Grundidee mächtig Spaß an dem Film. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich weniger gewusst hätte, dann hätte es mich vlt sogar eher genervt mich zu fragen "häh - was soll das denn jetzt alles überhaupt?"  

Oder Code 46: ernsthaft jetzt? DAS ist Dein Argument, dass Du durch die Info "Schwangerschaftsverbot" eh schon weißt, dass die beiden zusammenfinden und es DESWEGEN langweilig ist? ^^  Dann müsste ja JEDER Film, in dem die Grundidee "zwei Leute finden trotz Problemen zusammen", für dich in der Ecke landen, weil du ja eh weißt, dass es am Ende klappen wird... ^^  oder anders: wenn du NICHT wüsstest, dass es da so ein Gesetz gibt: aus welchem Grund guckst du den Film dann überhaupt, und würdest du nach zB 20 min nicht evlt. sagen "och nöö, ne lahme Liebesstory..." und den Film abschalten?

Ich nehme mal schwer an, dass du die Filme gesehen hast wegen einer Empfehlung oder so. Aber auf so was würde ICH mich nicht verlassen wollen. Ich will schon ein wenig wissen, worum es geht.


----------



## Worrel (27. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber nen RIESEN Haufen Filme anschauen, bei denen du dann nach ner halben Stunde erst merkst, dass das Thema echt GAR nix für dich ist ^^


Nun, das kommt ja in erster Linie darauf an, wo man sich persönlich Grenzen setzt. 

Bei mir stehen jedenfalls reine Actionfilme neben surrealistischen Märchen neben Splatterfilmen, neben zuckersüßen Romanzen neben absoluten Trashfilmen neben Dogma Dramen von Lars von Trier neben den Märchen von Terry Gilliam neben den Albtraum Welten von David Lynch, dazwischen noch Star Trek, Buffy, Columbo, Drawn together als Serien, Stummfilm Klassiker, die erzählstranglose Szeneriecollage "Kooyaanisqatsi", Hitchcock Thriller oder das ruhige Episoden Potpourri "Night on Earth", in dem eine Handvoll Taxifahrten innerhalb eines Films einen bunten Genre Mix bilden.

Will sagen: so leicht ist es nicht, "Gar nix" für mich zu sein. Da muß es sich schon um eine Rosamunde Pilcher Verfilmung oder "Gleichwertiges" handeln.

Außerdem kann man ja problemlos nach ner halben Stunde ausmachen, wenn man den Film scheiße findet. Wie bei Stallones "Avenging Angelo" - Gott, was für eine Grütze. 



> Findest du das ernsthaft besser? zB The Island: was hätte man denn über den Film sagen dürfen, damit er trotzdem interessant genug ist, um ihn sich anzuschauen?



Zum Beispiel das, was bei Amazon in der Beschreibung steht (nicht in der Kurzbeschreibung, denn die spoilert schon im 2. Satz ).
Hier wird der Spoiler nur angeteasert, aber nicht konkret genannt. Das Rätselraten bleibt somit erhalten:

Michael Bay ('Armageddon', 'Pearl Harbor') inszeniert den futuristischen Action-Thriller Die Insel mit Ewan McGregor ('Star Wars: Episode I, II & III', 'Moulin Rouge!) und Scarlett Johansson ('Lost in Translation', 'Das Mädchen mit dem Perlenohrring') in den Hauptrollen.

Lincoln Six-Echo (McGregor) und Jordan Two-Delta (Johansson) leben Mitte des 21. Jahrhunderts in einer scheinbar utopischen Wohneinheit, die in Wirklichkeit ein Gefängnis ist. Wie alle Bewohner werden sie ständig überwacht, angeblich zu ihrem eigenen Schutz. Sie alle hoffen, irgendwann auf Die Insel reisen zu dürfen: die allerletzte unverseuchte Oase auf der Erde. Denn es heißt, dass alle Menschen auf der Welt – außer ihnen – bei einer Umweltkatastrophe umgekommen sind.

Seit kurzem wird Lincoln jedoch von unerklärlichen Albträumen geplagt. Immer ungeduldiger stellt er sein Gefangenendasein infrage. Doch auf die Wahrheit ist er nicht vorbereitet: Neugierig geworden, entdeckt Lincoln, dass sein gesamtes Leben eine einzige Lüge ist – und die Insel nur Auswuchs eines grausamen Betrugsmanövers. Ihm wird klar, dass er, Jordan und alle anderen tot sehr viel mehr wert sind als lebendig. Die Zeit wird knapp, und so flieht Lincoln mit Jordan aus der einzigen Welt, die sie kennen. Draußen entkommen sie den wachsamen Augen des unheimlichen Instituts, und ihre anfangs platonische Freundschaft entwickelt sich zu einer intensiven Beziehung. Doch schon haben die gnadenlosen Schergen des Instituts die Verfolgung aufgenommen. Lincoln und Jordan kennen nur ein Ziel: am Leben zu bleiben.​


> Ich persönlich hatte trotz einer Kenntnis der Grundidee mächtig Spaß an dem Film. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich weniger gewusst hätte, dann hätte es mich vlt sogar eher genervt mich zu fragen "häh - was soll das denn jetzt alles überhaupt?"


Nun, das kommt ja darauf an, ob das Geschehen eine sinnvolle Anwort zu ermöglichen scheint: Wenn natürlich alles nur irgendwie chaotisch ist und man davon überzeugt ist, daß das zu keiner sinnvollen logischen Auflösung führt, ist natürlich der "Was soll das Effekt" da. Wobei es da auch auf die Machart ankommt: David Lynchs "Lost Highway" ist so ein Film, den man nicht erklären kann, da er einer Albtraum Logik folgt. Am ehesten ist der Film mit der Idee von körperlicher Schizophrenie + "eine Handlung, die auf einem Möbiusband verläuft" "erklärbar".




> Oder Code 46: ernsthaft jetzt? DAS ist Dein Argument, dass Du durch die Info "Schwangerschaftsverbot" eh schon weißt, dass die beiden zusammenfinden und es DESWEGEN langweilig ist? ^^


Nein: das Argument ist, daß durch den Spoiler die Spannung aus den Szenen herausgenommen wird.

Schließlich kann ja jeder Film, in dem die Protagonisten potentiell anbandeln in völlig andere Richtungen verlaufen. siehe zB Woody Allen's "Match Point".



> Dann müsste ja JEDER Film, in dem die Grundidee "zwei Leute finden trotz Problemen zusammen", für dich in der Ecke landen, weil du ja eh weißt, dass es am Ende klappen wird... ^^  oder anders: wenn du NICHT wüsstest, dass es da so ein Gesetz gibt: aus welchem Grund guckst du den Film dann überhaupt, und würdest du nach zB 20 min nicht evlt. sagen "och nöö, ne lahme Liebesstory..." und den Film abschalten?



Nun, nehmen wir den eben schon erwähnten "Avenging Angelo": den habe ich nicht zuende gesehen. Natürlich könnte man theoretisch davon ausgehen, daß in defr zweiten Hälfte sich der Film auf einmal in ein cineastisches Meisterwerk verwandelt. Aber die Machart der ersten Hälfte liefert dafür *keinerlei Anzeichen*.

Eine "lahme Liebesgeschichte" kann man ja durchaus ansprechend inszenieren, so daß sie eben nicht "lahm" wirkt. Allerdings kann man ja nicht von jedem Film ausgehen, daß er eine solche hat und daß diese auch gut ausgeht. "Romeo & Julia" zB ...

Mit dem Spoiler am Anfang nimmt man aber eben den Fokus weg von dieser Liebesgeschichte und verschiebt ihn auf die Geschichte des Systems, das diesen "Code" für nötig befunden hat und welche Problematik dahinter steckt.
Ohne Spoiler wäre der Focus des Betrachters eben ausschließlich auf die potentielle(!) Liebesgeschichte ausgerichtet und werden dadurch ganz anders wahrgenommen.

Kurz: Ja, *mir *hat der Spoiler den Filmgenuß des Anfangs verdorben.




> Ich nehme mal schwer an, dass du die Filme gesehen hast wegen einer Empfehlung oder so. Aber auf so was würde ICH mich nicht verlassen wollen. Ich will schon ein wenig wissen, worum es geht.


Wie jetzt? Wenn ein Freund dir sagt: "das ist ein guter Film, aber ich will dir nicht zu viel verraten", dann fragst du quasi nach dem Spoiler ...?


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. September 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mir haben Spoiler nie was ausgemacht, und manche treiben es da mit ihrem gepienze auch zu weit.



Kommt eben drauf. Wenn ich irgendwas Aktuelles verfolge, will ich mir den Spaß auch nicht verderben lassen. Hätte mir jemand gesagt, daß Walter White stirbt, hätte ich ihn eigenhändig an Ort und Stelle erwürgt.

Aber Du hast schon recht: Wie sich da teilweise angestellt wird, das ist schon übertrieben. Schon wenn man schreibt, daß das Ende unbefriedigend ist, kriechen die hysterischen "Spoiler!"-Krakeeler aus ihren Löchern.

Und ja, sorry, Leute: Han Solo stirbt.

Bei "Titanic" war das Ende auch ziemlich klar, trotzdem war diese Schmonzette zum Einschlafen. Ich bin nur meiner damaligen Süßen zuliebe ins Kino gegangen und dachte mir ständig, mein Gott, wann gluckert der Kahn endlich ab ... Von Romantik keine Spur, aber meine Treueste fand den sagenhaft romantisch. Nun ja, wir sind ja auch nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## Pherim (27. September 2016)

> Bei Romeo und Julia beispielsweise, mache  sich keiner Gedanken um das Ende und es wäre völlig egal, wenn jemand  dieses spoilern würde.



Romeo und Julia ist ja auch ein 400 Jahre altes Theaterstück und vermutlich so bekannt dass viel mehr Leute das Ende kennen als den Rest der Geschichte. Da ist spoilern ungefähr so effektiv wie bei der Bibel. Bei neuen Filmen ist das doch nochmal etwas anderes, finde ich.


----------



## MichaelG (27. September 2016)

Ich mag diese Spoilerkultur absolut nicht. Und ich versuche denen auch soweit wie es geht auszuweichen. Fies finde ich wenn diese versteckt sind und nicht gekennzeichnet werden. Bei mit Spoilerkennzeichnungen versehenen Artikeln kann ich ja ausweichen.


----------



## Worrel (27. September 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Romeo und Julia ist ja auch ein 400 Jahre altes Theaterstück und vermutlich so bekannt dass viel mehr Leute das Ende kennen als den Rest der Geschichte. Da ist spoilern ungefähr so effektiv wie bei der Bibel. Bei neuen Filmen ist das doch nochmal etwas anderes, finde ich.


Ähm ... das war als Beispiel dafür gedacht, daß Liebesgeschichten nicht immer ein Happy End haben ... daß man eben *nicht *immer davon ausgehen kann, daß die beiden sich kriegen, sobald sich im Handlungsbogen eine Romanze anbahnt.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Kommt eben drauf. Wenn ich irgendwas Aktuelles verfolge, will ich mir den Spaß auch nicht verderben lassen. Hätte mir jemand gesagt, daß Walter White stirbt, hätte ich ihn eigenhändig an Ort und Stelle erwürgt.
> 
> Aber Du hast schon recht: Wie sich da teilweise angestellt wird, das ist schon übertrieben. Schon wenn man schreibt, daß das Ende unbefriedigend ist, kriechen die hysterischen "Spoiler!"-Krakeeler aus ihren Löchern.
> 
> ...



Es gibt halt Leute, die wollen sich von sowas überraschen lassen. Ich geb zu: Ich bin einer davon. Die meisten Filme sehe bzw. Spiele spiele ich nur einmal und da will ich halt dieses eine Mal auch wirklich ohne unnötiges Story-Vorwissen mich überraschen lassen. Zu Filmen oder Spielen, die mich interessieren, lese ich vorher keine Story-Infos, weil ich die einfach live selbst zum ersten Mal erleben will. Und die Star Wars Geschichte ist eben genau das, was ich meine. Ich muss zugeben: Das hat mir die Freude am Film damals beinahe so sehr genommen, dass ich gar nicht mehr ins Kino gegangen wäre. Wurde dann eingeladen, hab den Film dann trotzdem gesehen.

 Daher hab ich's auch mal im Zitat als Spoiler markiert, auch wenn's in deinem Beitrag leider immer noch lesbar steht. Es soll ja auch noch Leute geben, die den Film, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, noch nicht gesehen haben und sowas einfach nicht vorher wissen wollen. Den Leuten dann so nen Spoiler ungefiltert und ohne Warnung hinzuklatschen, nur weil man selbst eine andere Meinung zum Thema "Spoiler" hat, finde ich daher ziemlich daneben.


----------



## Honigpumpe (27. September 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Und die Star Wars Geschichte ist eben genau das, was ich meine. Ich muss zugeben: Das hat mir die Freude am Film damals beinahe so sehr genommen, dass ich gar nicht mehr ins Kino gegangen wäre. Wurde dann eingeladen, hab den Film dann trotzdem gesehen.



Das ist dann aber schon etwas kleinkariert, oder? Daß es Dich ärgert, kann ich verstehen, aber deshalb nicht ins Kino gehen?



> Daher hab ich's auch mal im Zitat als Spoiler markiert, auch wenn's in deinem Beitrag leider immer noch lesbar steht. Es soll ja auch noch Leute geben, die den Film, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, noch nicht gesehen haben



Bestimmt. Trotzdem war das Beispiel bewußt gewählt: Wer sich "Das Erwachen der Macht" immer noch nicht angesehen hat, kann nicht erwarten, daß der versammelte Freundeskreis und das ganze Internet darauf Rücksicht nehmen. Irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut. Übrigens ist mit der Info, daß ... ähm ... ein gewisser Schmuggler stirbt, sonst nicht viel über den Film verraten.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber schon etwas kleinkariert, oder? Daß es Dich ärgert, kann ich verstehen, aber deshalb nicht ins Kino gehen?



Vielleicht. Aber so sehe ich das nunmal und für mich ist es eben wichtig, dass die großen Storyüberraschungen in einem Film auch wirklich Überraschungen sind.




Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Bestimmt. Trotzdem war das Beispiel bewußt gewählt: Wer sich "Das Erwachen der Macht" immer noch nicht angesehen hat, kann nicht erwarten, daß der versammelte Freundeskreis und das ganze Internet darauf Rücksicht nehmen. Irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut. Übrigens ist mit der Info, daß ... ähm ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es kostet nur einen Mausklick, einen Satz als Spoiler zu markieren. Und im Freundeskreis kann man auch sagen "Ich will den Film noch sehen, verratet mir keine Spoiler". Ich weiß ja nicht, wen du so kennst, aber die Leute, mit denen ich meine Zeit verbringe, nehmen auf sowas Rücksicht. Und eben die Sache ist halt keine Kleinigkeit, sondern betrifft einen der wichtigsten Charaktere des Star Wars Universums. Es mag ja sein, dass sowas vielen Leuten egal ist, aber ich bin seit über 20 Jahren Star Wars Fan und mir hat die Sache echt gewaltig die Vorfreude auf den Film verdorben.


----------



## Worrel (27. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber schon etwas kleinkariert, oder? Daß es Dich ärgert, kann ich verstehen, aber deshalb nicht ins Kino gehen?


Ich hab auch _The Sixth Sense _jahrelang nicht gesehen, weil das *Erste*, was ich von dem Film mitgekriegt habe, der Spoiler war.  Und als ich den dann endlich gesehen hatte, war das genauso wie zu erwarten: dadurch, daß ich den Spoiler kannte, habe ich all die Hinweise darauf in den Szenen gefunden - etwas, was eigentlich für den wiederholten Filmgenuß aufgehoben werden sollte und mit dem "Wie konnte ich das nicht mitbekommen haben?" Faktor noch eine zusätzliche Erlebnis Ebene bildet. bzw. eben gebildet _hätte_. ...


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch _The Sixth Sense _jahrelang nicht gesehen, weil das *Erste*, was ich von dem Film mitgekriegt habe, der Spoiler war.  Und als ich den dann endlich gesehen hatte, war das genauso wie zu erwarten: dadurch, daß ich den Spoiler kannte, habe ich all die Hinweise darauf in den Szenen gefunden - etwas, was eigentlich für den wiederholten Filmgenuß aufgehoben werden sollte und mit dem "Wie konnte ich das nicht mitbekommen haben?" Faktor noch eine zusätzliche Erlebnis Ebene bildet. bzw. eben gebildet _hätte_. ...


Also, SO ein Spoiler ist selbstverständlich mega-ärgerlich, weil es ja grad beim ersten Schauen das Spannende ist, dass man nicht weiß, was Sache ist. 

Aber zB "die Insel": die Beschreibung bei "Die Insel" ist ja in der Tat schon relativ ausführlich - aber WENN es Dir so wichtig ist, warum reicht Dir dann nicht der erste Satz (Sci-Fi, Umwelt am Arsch, Leute in einer Art Wohn-Gefängnis, aber man kann per Lotterie zu einer wunderschönen Insel reisen und darf dort leben) aus um zu denken "Hört sich interessant an, DEN schau ich mir an und lese nicht mehr weiter!" ? Denn der erste Satz weckt ja erst das Interesse, da MUSS ein wenig von der Handlung gesagt werden, um einem Interessenten zu zeigen, dass der Film gut sein könnte - oder hättest du schon Interesse gehabt, wenn da nur gestanden hätte "X lebt und arbeitet in einer wegen einer Umweltkatastrophe von der Außenwelt abgeschnittenen Mini-Stadt zusammen mit hunderten anderen Menschen." Punkt und aus? Das hört sich nämlich erstmal richtig laaaaangweilig an... aber sobald aber der Zusatz kommt "per Lotterie gewinnt immer wieder mal ein Bewohner eine Reise zur Insel, einem Ort, an dem die Umwelt noch in Ordnung ist", kannst Du ja eh schon ahnen, dass damit irgendwas nicht stimmt - aber DAS weckt dann das Interesse. Und das Entscheidende am Film ja nun wahrlich nicht die "Wahrheit" über die Insel, sondern die Flucht und die GANZE Wahrheit und wie alles aufgedeckt wird.

 Hätte die Tatsache, dass du wusstest, was die Wahrheit ist, wirklich so sehr den Spaß verdorben? Schließlich ist ja selbst dann, wenn man weiß, dass ein "Ereignis" passieren wird, das Interessante an einem Film, wie die noch ahnungslosen Akteure sich vorher verhalten, wie sie es rausfinden usw. - wenn du einen Film über einen Terroranschlag schaust, weißt du ja auch, dass der stattfinden wird - trotzdem hast du Spaß an dem, was vor dem Anschlag im Film passiert - oder nicht?


Ich persönlich mache es übrigens so, dass ich das Genre eines neuen Films anschaue, dann die Wertung bei Leuten, die den schon gesehen haben, und wenn die gut ist, lese ich nichts anderes im Vorfeld. Wenn der mittelmäßig ist, lese ich die Beschreibung um zu schauen, ob das was für mich bzw. meine Kumpels ist. Bei manchen Genres schaue ich die Beschreibung so oder so genau an, zb Komödien: wenn es eine Paar-Love-Komödie mit "Darling"-Schauspielern FSK6 ist, lass ich selbst bei guter Wertung die Finger von. Wenn es aber laut Beschreibung schön albern ist, man dreckige Witze erwarten darf usw., dann wird der Film geschaut    zB "Daddy's Home"; eine perfekte Familie lebt zusammen, einziger Schwachpunkt: der Vater ist nur der Stiefvater. Dann kehrt der leibliche Vater zurück, und es entbrennt ein Duel zwischen den beiden...   SO würde ich den Film eher stehenlassen. Aber durch mehr Infos, dass es eine Komödie ist, Bilder und die Kombi Farell-Wahlberg wusste ich, dass es da sicher "gut abgeht" für eine Komödie, und wir haben uns da echt schlappgelacht


----------



## Worrel (28. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, SO ein Spoiler ist selbstverständlich mega-ärgerlich, weil es ja grad beim ersten Schauen das Spannende ist, dass man nicht weiß, was Sache ist.


Genau wie bei "Die Insel". Ich verstehe gerade nicht, wie due den 6th Sense Spoiler nachvollziehen kannst, aber den Insel Spoiler "kleinredest". Das ist für mich beides dieselbe Kategorie: Man hat das Gefühl, irgendwas stimmt nicht und versucht herauszufinden, was - siehe auch _Matrix_: Das WTF in der Verhörszene ist einfach unersetzbar. Und die Gänsehaut bei der Szene, in der Neo "abgekoppelt" wird, werd' ich mein Lebtag nicht los.



> Aber zB "die Insel": die Beschreibung bei "Die Insel" ist ja in der Tat schon relativ ausführlich - aber WENN es Dir so wichtig ist, warum reicht Dir dann nicht der erste Satz (Sci-Fi, Umwelt am Arsch, Leute in einer Art Wohn-Gefängnis, aber man kann per Lotterie zu einer wunderschönen Insel reisen und darf dort leben) aus um zu denken "Hört sich interessant an, DEN schau ich mir an und lese nicht mehr weiter!" ?


Hab ich ja gemacht, sonst wär ich ja gespoilert gewesen. 

Aber es geht ja hier nicht um Klappentexte, sondern generell um Spoiler, seien es jetzt unbedacht gepostete, absichtliche Spannungsverderber, Twitterhashtags à la _#soilentgreenisxxxxxx_ (netterweise von mir entspoilert ) oder eigentlich interessante Artikel über bestimmte Backgrounds des Films, die zum Erläutern ihres Anliegens spoilern müssen.



> Denn der erste Satz weckt ja erst das Interesse, da MUSS ein wenig von der Handlung gesagt werden, um einem Interessenten zu zeigen, dass der Film gut sein könnte - oder hättest du schon Interesse gehabt, wenn da nur gestanden hätte ...


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich den Film gebraucht in der Videothek gekauft - und das hauptsächlich wegen Scarlett johannsen, die ich damals aus "The man who wasn't there" kannte und Ewan McGregor, der mir in den Star Wars  Filmen positiv aufgefallen ist.

Überhaupt wähle ich Filme oft nach den Schauspielern oder Regisseuren aus: File von/mit Depp, Tarantino, Nicholson, deNiro, Weaver, Burton, Gilliam, Lynch, ... finde ich zB eigentlich immer gut.



> Hätte die Tatsache, dass du wusstest, was die Wahrheit ist, wirklich so sehr den Spaß verdorben?


In dem Fall: Ja. Gerade "die Insel" finde ich nämlich eben wegen dieses Rätselratens am Anfang gut. Weil das auch richtig gut inszeniert ist und sich langsam steigert, bis dann zur Halbzeit der Spoiler enthüllt wird. Deswegen habe ich ja auch gerade diesen Film hier genannt.



> Schließlich ist ja selbst dann, wenn man weiß, dass ein "Ereignis" passieren wird, das Interessante an einem Film, wie die noch ahnungslosen Akteure sich vorher verhalten, wie sie es rausfinden usw. - wenn du einen Film über einen Terroranschlag schaust, weißt du ja auch, dass der stattfinden wird - trotzdem hast du Spaß an dem, was vor dem Anschlag im Film passiert - oder nicht?


Naja, "Spaß" an einem Film über einen Terroranschlag ...?

Nun, es kommt auf das Konzept des Films an: "Titanic" kann ja durchaus unterhalten, auch wenn man schon vorher weiß, daß das Schiff untergeht. Und bei _Columbo_ funktioniert das Prinzip, den Mörder meistens schon in den ersten Minuten zu verraten, auch recht gut.

Aber wenn die Macher dem Film schon "Die Insel" und eben nicht 


Spoiler



ɹǝƃɐllıǝʇzʇɐsɹǝ slɐ ǝuolʞ ǝpuǝqǝl


nennen, dann will ich den Film auch nur mit diesem Wissen sehen - so wie er ursprünglich gedacht war.

Bei _Code 64_ hingegen finde ich, daß die Macher mit der Erklärung und damit dem Spoilern der Bedeutung des Codes einen Fehler gemacht haben - der Film wäre besser, hätte man das erst später im Film erklärt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Genau wie bei "Die Insel". Ich verstehe gerade nicht, wie due den 6th Sense Spoiler nachvollziehen kannst, aber den Insel Spoiler "kleinredest". Das ist für mich beides dieselbe Kategorie: Man hat das Gefühl, irgendwas stimmt nicht und versucht herauszufinden, was - siehe auch _Matrix_: Das WTF in der Verhörszene ist einfach unersetzbar. Und die Gänsehaut bei der Szene, in der Neo "abgekoppelt" wird, werd' ich mein Lebtag nicht los.


 Sorry, aber bei der Insel kommt schon recht früh zu beginn die "Auflösung", dass es die Insel wohl gar nicht gibt. Und DAS zu wissen schadet IMHO nicht, denn DAS ist ja nicht DIE Auflösung. Die eigentliche Auflösung ist das, warum es die Insel nicht gibt, wer die Bewohner in Wahrheit sind, was wirklich mit dem Rest der Welt ist usw., und das "unterhaltsame" ist die Flucht und die Reaktion der Darsteller sowie deren "Detektivarbeit"  -  an sich fängt der Film DA erst an, wenn man ahnt/weiß, dass die Lotterie nur ein Vorwand sein könnte. Warum soll man das nicht vorher schon verraten? 

Bei Sixth Sense aber ist die Auflösung DAS Finale, auf das der ganze Film hinarbeitet - das ist doch was TOTAL anderes. 

Und bei Matrix wiederum ist es an sich sogar NÖTIG zu wissen, dass die scheinbar reale Welt vielleicht gar nicht real ist, um "angefixt" zu werden, den Film überhaupt zu schauen. Diese Szene, wo man davon erfährt, ist ja schon GANZ am Anfang des Filmes - wieso sollte das dann den Spaß am Film versauen? ^^  




> In dem Fall: Ja. Gerade "die Insel" finde ich nämlich eben wegen dieses Rätselratens am Anfang gut. Weil das auch richtig gut inszeniert ist und sich langsam steigert, bis dann zur Halbzeit der Spoiler enthüllt wird. Deswegen habe ich ja auch gerade diesen Film hier genannt.


 da sag ich ja auch, dass zumindest der ERSTE Satz der Zusammenfassung für mich kein Grund ist, es als "kritischen" Spoiler zu sehen. Denn dass diese Lotterie wohl der Haken an der Sache ist und irgendwas nicht ganz koscher ist von wegen "ihr seid die letzten Menschen und lebt hier in einem sicheren Verschlag", das fällt einem auch so schon in den ersten Minuten auf. Und mehr verrät der Satz ja nicht, außer dass hinter der Lotterie wohl eine unschöne Wahrheit steckt. 



> Naja, "Spaß" an einem Film über einen Terroranschlag ...?


 Filme sollen an sich IMMER Spaß machen. Nicht Spaß im Sinne von "haha, ich lach mich kaputt", sondern Spaß am mitfiebern, gruseln, rätseln usw. sowie an der filmischen Umsetzung. Ansonsten machen 90% der Filme ja keinen "Spaß", denn sie handeln immer auch von unschönen DIngen ^^ 




> Bei _Code 64_ hingegen finde ich, daß die Macher mit der Erklärung und damit dem Spoilern der Bedeutung des Codes einen Fehler gemacht haben - der Film wäre besser, hätte man das erst später im Film erklärt.


 ich kenne den Film nicht, aber ich hab eine Zusammenfassung gelesen. Es mag sein, dass einer wie du so was lieber GANZ unwissend schaut, aber ganz sicher würden andere den Film NIE schauen, wenn sie nicht wüssten, dass es um einen Schwangerschaftsabbruch in einer distopischen Welt mit strengen Fortpflanzungsgesetzen geht, sondern nur die Info hätten "es ist ein Sci-Fi-Romantic-Thriller - mehr sagen wir nicht". ^^


----------

